# i'm new to ibs.. but so far it's horrible!! i need advice!!



## gold11 (Dec 2, 2004)

hey-i'm a twelve year-old girl. for the past few years i've had cramps and spasms, but lateley i'ts been unbearable. sometimes the pain is so tight and so hard to deal with i cry. i cry my eyes out, until it stops. my mother sot of supports me, but she doesn't know what the pain is like. i've been diagnosed with ibs just a few months ago. i hate my new diet!!! and i have no idea what to eat. if some ppl can help me with some questions that would be great... 1] what can i can/can't eat? 2} does it always have D 3} will the pain ever stop 4} does anyone know any tips to help me?thxs soo much. i've told my friends about me having ibs and they are very supportive. this one girl, courtney when i feel awful she tries to cheer me up. everyone tries to cheer me up because they know i would always do it for them. i didn't want any of my teachers knowing, or even my nurse but my mom had told them. so far ibs has taken over my life. o and i have one more question 5} am i supposed to get lots of headaches and tierdness?thxs sooo much PS- plz label IBS on the e-mail for i won't think its a virus


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi EmiliaI'm sorry you've gotten IBS so young, I got it last year when I was 17. but the younger you are. the more time you'll have it(meaning the more time for them to find a cure for us!) sometimes the pain was so bad for me that I really wanted to cry. but you will find ALOT of support here, mostly everyone understands the pain you're going through. my mom also doesn't know what it's like. and has that "it can't be that bad" attitude about it. but she understands that it sucks.. As for your questions1) This varies by people. try keeping a food log find out what makes you the sickest! 2) this varies by person to person. If you have IBS-D most likely D will be your biggest problem. you can have D or C(constipation) or both, so no it doesn't ALWAYS come out as D. 3)I certainly hope so. Taking steps to releive the symptoms can make the pain go away. At times i've wondered if I have IBS Pain dominate. They can put you on a Anti-depressent. to help with pain, because it helps with the pain nerve connection in your stomach. I think they can put you on it atleast.. is there a "too young" for A-D's? 4) Make friends with immodium if you have IBS-D. It's helped alot of people on this board. Remember IBS is not life threatning in any shape or form. it's just a pain in our butt(a big one at that too) It doesn't increase the risk of cancer, it don't make you suceptible to anything else i beleive. It's also a good idea to tell your teachers. so that they know that if you need to leave class, you need to leave! You gotta get a grip on IBS. don't let it have a grip on you.. I know it's hard but we're all here for ya!and for your last question.That's not any symptom i'm aware of, involving IBS..the only thing i can think of relating to it. is maybe from stress and anxiety. do you suffer from eaither? Aron


----------



## eveningshowers (Oct 20, 2004)

i have the worst headaches ever! and i am so tired i can hardly ever stay awake!


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

I also get really horible headaches, I used to get them all the time, but after I altered my diet thhey became less frequent. try going off caffine, that is a major trigger for headaches. I know when I went off caffine the headaches became less frequent and they wern't as strong either. Also I'd always get a really horrible IBS attack right before a migraine, so maybe that is the problem you have. I don't know. Have you talked to your doctor about your headaches? I've Had Ibs since I was 7, but my headaches didn't start until I was about 9 or 10, so I'm not sure if they are related or not. But for the headaches you could try taking tylenol, its really easy on the stomach, and it helps relieve my really bad migraines. I you have any other questions feel free to ask, I know all too well what you are going through, and so does everyone else on the board.P.S. keeping a food diary is the best way to find out what you can and can't eat.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi! IBS is not fun! I've had it for a few years now.... Well.... Heat helps me! Like baths and stuff but I haven't really figured out what bugs me... you kindof have to figure it out yourself the things you read about are normally just the most common but there can be other things that bug you







I had to go to the ER for it a few days ago Ibprophin (motrin) or Accediminifin (tylonal) helps sometimes to. I'd advise you talk to your doc. (gastroenterologist) about it and ask if there are some good medicines that you can take to help you! Sum up + tips Lol since My post is kindof long1. Tryy heat or cold2. Try keeping stress free3. Live life as full as you can. It will get you down but try not to let it.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Emilia. Here are a few suggestions for you. First, try keeping a food diary it can be a drag but it may help. Write down everything you eat and how you feel a couple of hours afterward. You might find foods that trigger your symptoms. Next, try a registered dietician that has knowledge of digestive disorders, you can ask your doc for a referral. Since you seem to be on the D side of things try the book by Heather Von Vorous, it's called IBS: The First Year. Heather had IBS at a young age also, so she knows what it's like. The book is very informitive and staight forward. Good luck and take care.


----------



## gold11 (Dec 2, 2004)

hey- its emilia again..... ever dince i followed ur guyz tips i've been feelin betta. thxs 2 all who helped me!!! i really appreciate it!! have a happy holiday.. n a happy new year!!


----------

